# Sad kitty day :'(



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Today my dh's cat, Chub, woke up very weak and ill, & after the vet's dx of a congenital heart defect he couldn't survive, we let him pass over the rainbow bridge.

Chub (he wasn't chubby, btw, just had a cute face as a kitten) was one of a litter of ferals that had been under my house. It took a good week to get him out of where he was stuck, as the cat rescue lady & I managed to trap & catch the mama & other two first- he was in the foundation bricks. 

I socialized them & rehomed the others, but dh kept Chub. He slept on him every night, & he read Cat Warriors books to Chub & the kids. 

He was a beautiful, sweet 1 1/2 year old cat who'd come to the end so short-but we are comforting ourselves knowing that he lived loved & happy, instead of diseased, feral, starving, & fighting (like so, so many- if anything depresses me more than the way society can treat their dogs, it's what they do to cats). And he was fine until today, so no long suffering.

We had a funeral under the apple tree, with fresh catnip leaves on his little grave- I just laid & watered the clover. Dh has been weeping & called out from work. 

All the animals said their goodbyes (sad, but I didn't want them to think he'd disappeared- they're family, they deserved to know & grieve if they wished).

RIP, good kitty Chub.  I'll never see your window without remembering you on the sill.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you both, he was much too young. RIP Chub.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You have my sympathies, BlueSpoo. 

RIP Chub

(I knew I would cry before I even opened this thread)


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so sorry...so sorry...It sound like he was a sweet kitty, and that he had a wonderful life...


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Aw so sorry for your loss  its not easy. I never realized how much I loved my cats until the day I had to put our kitten down.

Now Chub can play with Neptune (our kitty)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So sad. You can take great comfort in the wonderful year and a half you gave him. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your condolences. We took all the dogs for a walk at the lake that evening; and puppy Alf is a wonderful comforter for my dh. We will always love and remember Chub (& I am so sorry about Neptune).


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It is so painful to say goodbye to our loved fur friends; especially if it is unexpected and short lived. I am sorry for the loss of your precious kitty. Having a funeral for Chubs is a good way to start the grieving process. I do hope that your husband will feel better soon and remember all of the wonderful, happy times he had with him.
_


----------

